# Does anyone know of a Job in Mexico for me?



## alienhairdo (Feb 14, 2009)

I am looking for any type of work, anywhere in Mexico. I am an experienced video editor from Los Angeles willing to do any type of work. I am hard working, reliable and responsible. I have an outgoing personality and I communicate and write well. I am good with numbers and all around educated. My Spanish is fairly fluent.

I am moving to Mexico to be with my fiance. I have passive income of $1000/month which I seek to supplement. If anyone can help with employment, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

alienhairdo said:


> I am looking for any type of work, anywhere in Mexico. I am an experienced video editor from Los Angeles willing to do any type of work. I am hard working, reliable and responsible. I have an outgoing personality and I communicate and write well. I am good with numbers and all around educated. My Spanish is fairly fluent.
> 
> I am moving to Mexico to be with my fiance. I have passive income of $1000/month which I seek to supplement. If anyone can help with employment, I would be greatly appreciative.


It is going to be difficult for you to get permission to work in Mexico with the exception of certain occupations. Selling Real Estate or Timeshares and teaching English are the only ones that I am aware of. Or maybe you could find work over the internet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Firstly, getting an FM3 visa will require that you prove foreign income and/or resources beyond your stated level. Then, you will have to apply for specific permission to work at a stated location with the cooperation of your employer. It does get complicated in some areas, yet in the time-share field there seems to be more flexibility. However, this doesn't seem to be a good time for that.
If you want to explore the Mexican job market and have your resume ready in both languages, you might start online with Empleos en Mexico - Trabajos en Mexico - CompuTrabajo or other similar sites. Being fully bilingual could give you an advantage in certain areas. You will have to be aware that wages are very low in comparison to those north of the border.


----------



## alienhairdo (Feb 14, 2009)

f3drivr said:


> It is going to be difficult for you to get permission to work in Mexico with the exception of certain occupations. Selling Real Estate or Timeshares and teaching English are the only ones that I am aware of. Or maybe you could find work over the internet.


How much does one get paid teaching English?
Are jobs hard to find?


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

alienhairdo said:


> How much does one get paid teaching English?
> Are jobs hard to find?


A friend of mine worked teaching English in Culiacan for a year, he had no previous experience. I believe he just went into an English school and asked them for a job. I don't know if he got his FM3 before or after he got the job but I do know that he had no other income. He is married to a Mexican citizen and they were living with her family at the time. He earned around $6 an hour and did not like the job. After one year they decided to return to Canada.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Video editor is going to be hard to do and get even $$$. I know people in this area and it's extremely competitive and very closed (you must have the right connections) if you want to get into something that's going to make decent $$$. This also goes for audio editing (for radio/music).


----------



## asegbert (Feb 15, 2009)

Start exploring your options for a job before you actually move there. You won't make a lot of money teaching English, but you can certainly make enough for a modest lifestyle.

Here are your basic options for that:

Language school - this usually means teaching English classes very early in the morning (before 8am) or late in the evening (after 6pm, maybe as late as 8 or 9pm). THat's because you are teaching English to professionals who work all day. I've heard mixed things, but often people say you aren't guaranteed hours and might end up with way less hours than you need to get by on. Plus the pay isn't exceptional. I've heard they tend to have a pretty high turn over rate because people find out that they aren't the greatest places to be employed, however there's always a fresh face willing to take the job after them. On the up side, you don't really need to come with any experience or teaching creditials.

Elementary/Middle/High Schools - most of these might require a teaching certificate, but that probably varies from area to area. You should try contacting some of the schools. Some may just want you to be a native speaker, some may want you to get TEFL certified (that is usually an online course you can complete in a month or so), and some may want the full teaching certificate (takes a year minimum if you are interning in the US). These schools provide reliable hours and income, and may even be able to assist with the visa process. The pay is likely less than $1000 USD per month. I would imagine between $400 and $1000 per month in the cities.

Universities - some smaller universities might take any native speaker, but I believe that most require some type of education credentials, many possibly wanted a masters degree in teaching English. These are also the hardest positions to find available. They are probably also the best paid.

The pay is really dependent on where you are located and what type of school you work for. It really does vary from complete volunteer work on up. I would consider yourself extremely lucky to find something that pays $1000 per month. You might try some searching on the internet. There are agencies that you can pay to get your TEFL certification that then do job placements, or that simply do job placements. They cost you some though. The other option would be to go down there and just start showing up places with your resume. If you do that, get a hold of some yellow pages because schools advertise their English classes fairly prominently, so it'd be easy to see where you need to apply. That may take longer to find an opening though, and may involve a fair amount of hunting among cities to find something that really suits you. Some of the most common cities to work in are Mexico City, Guadalajara, Cuernavaca, and areas in the Yucatan (like Merida). Some slightly less common cities are Puebla, Guanajuato, Queretaro, Morelia, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

I taught English at a University in Baja california Sur and only needed a degree in anything...not english in particular. It was part time work, 3-4 hours a day and the pay was around $2.50 an hour. It was a fantastic experience...great job, great Uni...really fun and covered my expenses. Perhaps you could contact language schools via internet and see what's available. Also caretaking is another option...housesitting etc.


----------



## popotla (Feb 6, 2009)

Have a look at Dave's ESL Cafe, Mexico forum.

IMO, being trained to teach English is something you owe your students; it's not just a matter of whether or not it helps get a job.


----------

